# turn video right side up



## gis (Dec 12, 2004)

Can anyone advise if there is a program that let s you correct video that has been filmed upside down and lets you turn it right side up. Thanks


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, I know Adobe Premiere Elements will let you apply a horizontal or vertical flip to video. I've never tried it but its there in the effects pallette. I'm not sure about anything that will completely transpose the video so text and other things like that would appear correctly.

If it was flipped both ways would that make it appear correctly again??


----------



## greed (Feb 24, 2005)

http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/products/dvd/Free-Video-Flip-and-Rotate.htm

you just need to rotate 180°, not flip it


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Try "Virtual Dub", its free and does what you need . Download from here: http://transact.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/virtualdub/VirtualDub-1.8.5.zip See tutorial here:


----------



## mrss (Jun 13, 2007)

If I remember right, I have used Windows Movie Maker to flip a video.


----------

